# Help with table saw.



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

*Craftsman table saw* 
I recently picked up a used Craftsman TS model 113.298090 2hp direct drive with stand and a Sears "sliding miter table attachment" model 932066 off of Craigs list. The gentleman I purchased it from was helpful and had it set up ready to test when I got there. It was quite, clean and had plenty of power. He was asking $100 for it but also had a small bench top drill press he was selling as well. I was able to pick up both for $100. Of course my problem is that Sears no longer makes many replacement parts and I have a couple needs on the unit. 1st the blade guard is missing the hardware for mounting it too the table and 2nd the sliding miter table is also missing parts and I can't find anything on the Sears site for that model # let alone figuring out what parts I need or if I can order them. The sliding miter seems like a cool tool but I can't even find an owners manual on line to figure out the correct way to use it. Anyone have any ideas? :blink:
And yes I agree I will need to replace the guild rail and assembly. Several on ebay right now but waiting to see if I can get something at a better price.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Any chance of posting a pic of where the blade guard mounts?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try E Bay*

E Bay has a lot of miscellaneous parts for Craftsman table saws:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...=craftsman+table+saw+parts&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Knotscott

Here are some pics. One is the manual with parts. the other is actual attachment point










Thanks
Rob.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That helps, but sorry I don't have one for you.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

The other didn't post so I will try again. One photo showing actual 

mount. Also blade guard end . Also showing the sliding miter table. It 

is supposed to replace the wing on left of table. The fence in pic 

attaches to table to guild the work piece. I am missing the "clamps" 

that attach the fence. If any one can give me more info on the sliding 

table? Trying to find owners manual or info on proper use.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

woodnthings:

Thanks for the suggestion. I have been checking on ebay but have not yet come up with anything.


----------



## NY-woodworker (Nov 19, 2013)

This looks like your model

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/301021063580?lpid=82


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks like it, but I have the guard. I need the parts to attach to the 

table saw.

See the page I posted with the parts from the manual.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for the consideration knotscott.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

if you can't find a the mounting hardware for the BG, you can at least have a splitter by fabricating your own ZCI. this video shows how:

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/090/videos/making-a-zero-clearance-insert/

you need to use 1/4" material, as those old c-man saws had very thin inserts. i use 1/4" MDF, route a 1/8" recess around it's underside perimeter and fie tune with painters tape if needed.


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

toolguy1000 said:


> if you can't find a the mounting hardware for the BG, you can at least have a splitter by fabricating your own ZCI. this video shows how:
> 
> http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/090/videos/making-a-zero-clearance-insert/
> 
> you need to use 1/4" material, as those old c-man saws had very thin inserts. i use 1/4" MDF, route a 1/8" recess around it's underside perimeter and fie tune with painters tape if needed.


I don't know if it is wise, but I don't use the guard that came with my Craftsman jobsite table saw. I too made a zero clearance insert, and I have two GRR-Ripper G-200 push blocks that give me a lot of confidence when ripper pieces.

Maybe too much confidence?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Imho, you shouldn't invest any money in that saw. 
Aluminum table, strike 1.
Direct drive, strike 2.
One of the worst fences, CM made. Strike 3.
Just sayin


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Well your in for a long but worth while tune up here. Google that sliding table under images. Look through the pictures. You'll have better luck finding how others have it set up. 

If you must have the blade guard. You can bore a hole in the right sized block of hard wood to fit the guard back on the saw. I don't use one because I feel they cause more problems than they are worth. I do too many cuts that require their removal. After market or shop made ones are much better.

If you get that slider working you wont need the miter gauge. They have become obsolete anyway. If you don't get the slider working just build a sled.

Buy thin kerf blades due to the size of the motor. If you can find a stabilizer to mount with the blade. You will get a better cut. I've been using one for over 25 years. 

Consider the tune up a labor of love and it will return great results. Leave it out and your going to cuss this tool every time you use it.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

I was kinda figuring as much on the guard. I figured that was why the pieces were missing in the first place. the previous owner removed it. But I would like the option if I decide. I like the hard wood block idea. I hadn't thought of that. The only image I was able to find was from an older ebay listing on a new slider. Thats when I figured out that the fence that was include was missing parts. I think I can rig something to hold the fence.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

w1pers said:


> I was kinda figuring as much on the guard. I figured that was why the pieces were missing in the first place. the previous owner removed it. But I would like the option if I decide. I like the hard wood block idea. I hadn't thought of that. The only image I was able to find was from an older ebay listing on a new slider. Thats when I figured out that the fence that was include was missing parts. I think I can rig something to hold the fence.


What about the slider?

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Sliding miter table pictured on prev. post has a fence that is missing components to attach to slide itself. The second(?) photo shows sliding table with the fence. The fence should come with 2 brackets.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

w1pers said:


> Sliding miter table pictured on prev. post has a fence that is missing components to attach to slide itself. The second(?) photo shows sliding table with the fence. The fence should come with 2 brackets.


Are you sure? looks like the fence mounts in the T tracks on top. That would be a good item to have if you can make it fit.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Picture I found from old list on ebay shows 2 adjustable plastic(?) devices that clamp the fence into place on the sliding table at the angle you wish to cut at. Those devices slide into the T tracks on top. I am missing to those clamps. I am trying to come up with a work around (jury rig) that will work for it. Any ideas are welcome.:thumbsup:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

w1pers said:


> Picture I found from old list on ebay shows 2 adjustable plastic(?) devices that clamp the fence into place on the sliding table at the angle you wish to cut at. Those devices slide into the T tracks on top. I am missing to those clamps. I am trying to come up with a work around (jury rig) that will work for it. Any ideas are welcome.:thumbsup:


Do you know what UHMW plastic is? It almost doesn't wear out. Get some on line and make your own. It cuts almost like wood but it's tough. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

My nephew works as an industrial designer and has access to a 3d printer. I will check with him and see if he can fabricate something. I like that idea though, and will keep that in mind.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

w1pers said:


> My nephew works as an industrial designer and has access to a 3d printer. I will check with him and see if he can fabricate something. I like that idea though, and will keep that in mind.


Fabricate a table saw rip fence ??

:huh:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Not that hard...a T square style fence is pretty darn simple if you have a welder.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

ryan50hrl said:


> . . . pretty darn simple if you have a welder.


 . . . and therein lies the key.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If you don't have a welder......there are cheaper flux core models for 200-300 bucks......

Of course...at that point you could just buy a fence.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

CaptainMarvel said:


> Fabricate a table saw rip fence ??
> 
> :huh:


I've built many table saw fences. It's the first thing you throw away on a Crapsman.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> I've built many table saw fences. It's the first thing you throw away on a Crapsman. Al Nails only hold themselves.[
> 
> How many Crapsman saws have you had? Can I use the Unisaw then?


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> I've built many table saw fences. It's the first thing you throw away on a Crapsman.
> 
> Al
> 
> Nails only hold themselves.


Might I ask how you went about building your own rip fence systems for your Craftsman TS?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's some ways while we're waiting for AL*

http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=build+a+table+saw+fence

A commercial version from Ask the Woodman:
http://vsctools.com/shop/table-saw-fence/


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

CaptainMarvel said:


> Might I ask how you went about building your own rip fence systems for your Craftsman TS?



Maybe this will help. I always wanted to build one, but found an Xacta, and Bies. for cheap money.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Nov 16, 2012)

Pirate said:


> Maybe this will help. I always wanted to build one, but found an Xacta, and Bies. for cheap money.


Xacta and Bies?

:huh:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

One. The rest were for others. They look just like Bessy fence. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

CaptainMarvel said:


> Might I ask how you went about building your own rip fence systems for your Craftsman TS?


Have you ever seen a Beisemeyer Fence? It's the easiest fence to make. I bought one 30 years ago and never had to buy one again. I believe it can be done with only two welds. Surely you can find a shop to do two welds. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=build+a+table+saw+fence
> 
> A commercial version from Ask the Woodman:
> http://vsctools.com/shop/table-saw-fence/


What the deuce Obi Won. Nice thread. 

I take back my last post. The fence can be made without welding. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> http://video.search.yahoo.com/search/video?p=build+a+table+saw+fence
> 
> A commercial version from Ask the Woodman:
> http://vsctools.com/shop/table-saw-fence/


Second link has my beloved 8020 aluminum. Another great Idea.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Pirate said:


> Maybe this will help. I always wanted to build one, but found an Xacta, and Bies. for cheap money.


Excellent drawings. Hard to believe Bies is still selling them. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

While I appreciate the ideas on building a fence, my post was concerning making some device's that would allow me to attach the fence that comes with the "sliding miter table" that I have pictured in a previous post on this thread. Al was giving some ideas on what I could use for the t-slots on the table.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

w1pers said:


> While I appreciate the ideas on building a fence, my post was concerning making some device's that would allow me to attach the fence that comes with the "sliding miter table" that I have pictured in a previous post on this thread. Al was giving some ideas on what I could use for the t-slots on the table.


You might find what you need at the Blue box store. I don't know what they're called but I use them in T tracks. It's a bolt with a flattened head on it instead of a nut. You can get different sized knob screws too. 









It's the bolt in the track and the knob is there too.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Thats kind of what I had in mind but that materiel u mentioned earlier was interesting.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

w1pers said:


> Thats kind of what I had in mind but that materiel u mentioned earlier was interesting.


That plastic is what they make a lot of stuff like that out of. I have a bar of it and make slides or use it to smooth out repeat operations. It never wears out.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

W1
Do you have a cut sheet of the exploded parts? Can you post a picture of the needed part. I can make or tell you how to make almost any part to make it work. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Not sure. I will see what I can do.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Try these images. Black plastic parts holding fence to table via t-rails. The left t-rail 1/2" wide 1/4" height..the right t-rail 9/16 wide 1/4" height. Thought I was on to something last night while I was looking on Amazon, at the plastic you referred to on earlier post, and came across some bolts with knobs that are designed for this type of deal but they where too short. I need bolts that are at least 2 1/2 " long to accommodate the 2" width of the fence. Check this *



* You can call me Rob. Thanks Al.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay how we are getting somewhere. Where did you get the pictures? Or is this your slide? Or is this showing the black parts you need?

Do you have the model # for the slide, the whole thing?

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Got those photos from a posting I found on-line from someone that had ultimately sold one on ebay. He had a brand new one he got from his brother...etc. 
However based on those photos and the Incra kit I found on Amazon (see web site I posted with those same photos) and a few ideas from you, I went shopping at Home Depot and came up with a solution. I found a lawn mower handle kit that had some plastic knobs, grabbed some 2 1/2" carriage bolts to fit the knobs, a couple of L brackets, drilled some holes through the L brackets to accommodate the c bolts, had to cut down the c bolts a little to slide into T slots and well...not pretty but works really well. All, by the way, done with used tools I picked up at garage sales and on Craigs list.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Excellent fix. I'm going to get some of those handles for my fixture building. Glad you didn't just pitch it in the corner and give up. I've tried CL but in the place I live it's light on woodworking tools. But good for you.

Many times I go to a box store and someone asks if I need help or what's it go to. Kinda hard to explain what your looking for so I just tell them I'm inventing something. They just leave me to my search.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks Al. I was really pleased with the results. Wasn't expecting it to work on my first try but...sometimes I surprise myself. Thanks again for your suggestions. I have a couple of mods I am thinking about to make it more secure and that plastic you mentioned may fit the bill. Do you know, does it take glue well? Can you router it?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*these are handy to have*

These fit in many T track slots:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/QEP-Toil...Nuts-and-Washers-38220/203296766#.UqRa_yfW78I


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> These fit in many T track slots:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/QEP-Toilet-Bowl-Bolt-Kit-with-1-4-in-x-2-1-4-in-Bolts-Nuts-and-Washers-38220/203296766#.UqRa_yfW78I


Oh I should have thought of those. Guess if you mind is in the toilet you come up with stuff like that. 

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You got that right*

However I occasionally take my mind out of the toilet to place it in the gutter. :blink: :boat::sailor:


----------



## w1pers (Nov 27, 2013)

Nice. But that would have been way to easy!


----------

